# confused! difference between INFJ and ENFJ??



## mogeta (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I am INFJ
I listen more than I talk
I think first then act
and I need my alone time
value the deep friendships I have with a few ppl
BUT I also
enjoy a wide variety and change in relationship with people
Feel lonely when I don't have interaction for more than 2 days
Love to go out and have fun

so am i introvert or extrovert
is it possible to be in the middle?:crazy:
so INFJ or ENFJ?


----------



## Peaceful Defense (May 9, 2010)

On the E vs I do you like quite of busy places
I is more about thinking inward for stimulation where as E is more of an externally focused mindset.

or that could be S vs N 

XD


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I think you are INFJ. It is not that INFJ don't need change in surroundings and people - we do, every much so. But we spend most of our time alone, and if we don't get that alone-time we feel disconcerted. ENFJs need to spend more time interacting with other people and less time alone. They usually have better social skills but worse ability than us to feel separate from other people. As such they are more likely than us to forgo their own interests and vision in favor of what other people in the group feel is right thing to do.


----------



## neuropedia (Mar 12, 2011)

Fe makes judgments based on what is good for people 
Ni makes judgments based on congruency with the internal landscape of the user


----------

